# Oproep: schrijf de Digitale Consument!

## Boinky

Beste mensen,

ik ben geabonneerd op de Digtitale Consument van de Consumentenbond en tot mijn groot vermaak lees ik net dat de hoofdredacteur van dat blad Windows 98 (?!) gebruikt om te internetten. Hij vertelt dat zijn computer was "overgenomen" door een dialer (spyware) die stiekem een duur nummer had gebeld via zijn ISDN-lijn waardoor hij een torenhoge rekening had ontvangen.

Daarna heeft hij maar zijn laptop (een Macintosh) gebruikt om te internetten. "Ik ben beroofd op internet", schrijft hij. "Door een dialer." Ik denk eerder eigenlijk dat hij beroofd is door Microsoft, maar dat soort mensen kan je zoiets niet uitgelegd krijgen. Ik heb het al verschillende malen geprobeerd, tevergeefs.

Voor de tweede keer worden er hele artikelen gewijd aan het voorkomen van spyware door het gebruik van allerlei scanners.

Ik heb al diverse malen geprobeerd om deze mensen te vertellen dat ze een hele wereld van open source software aan zich voorbij laten gaan terwijl dat zoveel voordelen kan opleveren. Ik heb ooit een reactie gehad en die luidde:"Onze lezers zijn niet zo ervaren en technisch. Ze kunnen Gentoo niet installeren en gebruiken."

Misschien is het een idee dat jullie massaal gaan schrijven naar de Digitale Consument om jullie ervaringen mee te delen en duidelijk te maken dat ze een heleboel mensen iets onthouden dat bovendien gratis is en ongevoelig voor spyware en dergelijke. Adres: digitaleconsument@consumentenbond.nl

Groet,

Robert

----------

## Q-collective

Koop een mac, probleem opgelost

----------

## nixnut

 *Q-collective wrote:*   

> Koop een mac, probleem opgelost

 

Inderdaad. Gentoo doet 't geweldig op m'n mini  :Wink: 

----------

## Q-collective

 *nixnut wrote:*   

>  *Q-collective wrote:*   Koop een mac, probleem opgelost 
> 
> Inderdaad. Gentoo doet 't geweldig op m'n mini 

 

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## M@rijn

Op zich heeft die gast wel gelijk, Gentoo is gewoon te moeilijk voor de meeste, daar is gewoon geen twijfel over mogelijk. Maar gelukkig staat Tiger nu heel goed ik de kranten en bladen... en tsja die tests van de consumentenbond......

Je kan beter mailen met de vraag wanneer er een keer een meer ervaren panel komt met echte mensen die kennis van zaken hebben.... en tsja als je een dailer hebt en dat ding gaat nog werken ook dan heb je toch echt niet genoeg computer kennis

----------

## nielchiano

 *M@rijn wrote:*   

> Op zich heeft die gast wel gelijk, Gentoo is gewoon te moeilijk voor de meeste, daar is gewoon geen twijfel over mogelijk.

 

Helaas. Dit is vind ik het grootste probleem (en voordeel) van linux: het laat de gebruiker toe om alles naar wens aan te passen; maar helaas verplicht het diezelfde gebruiker soms OM HET OOK in te stellen.

Vraag aan de gemiddelde gebruiker welke chipset zijn IDE-controller is en hij zal vragen "worden mijn ideeën gecontroleerd?"

----------

## Rainmaker

allereerst: wie gebruikt er nu nog internet via ISDN?? Het was ooit een schitterend systeem hoor, maar met de huidige prijzen van ADSL / kabel, wie heeft het nog nodig? Zeker als redacteur (veel emails met aardige attachements, kan ik me zo voorstellen), is ISDN toch gewoon te achterhaald?

ten tweede: wie van de lezers heeft nu nog een PSTN / ISDN verbinding om te internetten? OK, zijn er misschien meer dan je denkt, maar lijken me niet direct de mensen die bij de doelgroep horen van de digitale consument IMHO. Hoeveel nut heeft het je halve blad vol te zetten met spul waar > 50% van de lezers toch niks aan heeft?

3. Gentoo is inderdaad veel te moeilijk voor de gemiddelde "huis-tuin-en-keuken" emaiende consument. Het werkt mooi, maar je moet het wel eerst aan de praat krijgen. Misschien als zo'n grafische installer es afkomt, maar zelfs dan... (hoe lees ik digitale camera uit etc.) Meeste mensen WILLEN dit niet leren, maakt niet uit hoevaak je ze verteld dat het beter is... Ze willen gewoon alles vertrouwd en bij het oude. If it ain't broken, don't fix it. Bedenk eens hoeveel uren je bent bezig geweest om je systeempje zo optimaal te laten draaien als ie nu draait? En zou je moeder ook zoveel tijd eraan willen opofferen (of je tante, opa etc.)?

4. Alle moderne antivirus software heeft tegenwoordig anti-spywere tools aan boord. Koop een recente versie van Panda, Norton of McAffee en klaar. Je gaat me toch niet vertellen dat er mensen nog zo eigenwijs / naief zijn ook geen virusscanner op hun computer te hebben?

Een mac is heel leuk hoor, maar ik denk dat om reden 3 en de prijs van die dingen, veel mensen het links laten liggen. Ik zou ook liever een PC hebben, kun je tenminste in stukjes upgraden.

----------

## Q-collective

 *M@rijn wrote:*   

> Op zich heeft die gast wel gelijk, Gentoo is gewoon te moeilijk voor de meeste, daar is gewoon geen twijfel over mogelijk. Maar gelukkig staat Tiger nu heel goed ik de kranten en bladen... en tsja die tests van de consumentenbond......

 

 *Rainmaker wrote:*   

> 3. Gentoo is inderdaad veel te moeilijk voor de gemiddelde "huis-tuin-en-keuken" emaiende consument. Het werkt mooi, maar je moet het wel eerst aan de praat krijgen. Misschien als zo'n grafische installer es afkomt, maar zelfs dan... (hoe lees ik digitale camera uit etc.) Meeste mensen WILLEN dit niet leren, maakt niet uit hoevaak je ze verteld dat het beter is... Ze willen gewoon alles vertrouwd en bij het oude. If it ain't broken, don't fix it. Bedenk eens hoeveel uren je bent bezig geweest om je systeempje zo optimaal te laten draaien als ie nu draait? En zou je moeder ook zoveel tijd eraan willen opofferen (of je tante, opa etc.)?

 

Waarom vastpinnen op Gentoo? Er zijn genoeg distro's die een stuk gebruiksvriendelijker zijn, SuSE bijvoorbeeld, Fedora of Mandrake.

 *Rainmaker wrote:*   

> 4. Alle moderne antivirus software heeft tegenwoordig anti-spywere tools aan boord. Koop een recente versie van Panda, Norton of McAffee en klaar. Je gaat me toch niet vertellen dat er mensen nog zo eigenwijs / naief zijn ook geen virusscanner op hun computer te hebben?

 

Ik draai geen AV of anti-spyware programma... heb ik niet nodig  :Laughing: 

----------

## nielchiano

 *Q-collective wrote:*   

> Waarom vastpinnen op Gentoo?

 omdat dit een gentoo-forum is  :Wink: ? *Q-collective wrote:*   

> Er zijn genoeg distro's die een stuk gebruiksvriendelijker zijn, SuSE bijvoorbeeld, Fedora of Mandrake.

 

Ja, maar 98% van de PC's komen met Windows XP voorgeinstalleerd, meestal zelf met een of andere Office/Works variant erop. Ik zou niet eens weten waar ik een linux-voorgeinstalleerd systeem zou kunnen kopen...

----------

## Q-collective

 *nielchiano wrote:*   

>  *Q-collective wrote:*   Waarom vastpinnen op Gentoo? omdat dit een gentoo-forum is ?

 

Oh, vandaar!  :Razz: 

 *Quote:*   

>  *Q-collective wrote:*   Er zijn genoeg distro's die een stuk gebruiksvriendelijker zijn, SuSE bijvoorbeeld, Fedora of Mandrake. 
> 
> Ja, maar 98% van de PC's komen met Windows XP voorgeinstalleerd, meestal zelf met een of andere Office/Works variant erop. Ik zou niet eens weten waar ik een linux-voorgeinstalleerd systeem zou kunnen kopen...

 

Idd, ik snap ook eigenlijk niet waarom een winkel zoals de Aldi of de Lidl ze niet verkoopt, die winkels zijn daar bij uitstek geschikt voor.

----------

## ruben-

 *Q-collective wrote:*   

> Idd, ik snap ook eigenlijk niet waarom een winkel zoals de Aldi of de Lidl ze niet verkoopt, die winkels zijn daar bij uitstek geschikt voor.

 

Ze verkopen inderdaad geen pcs met voorgeinstalleerde linux distro, maar de pcs van bij de Aldi zijn wel 100% linux compatible.. Wat al een goede stap is.. (De cardreaders etc werken perfect)

----------

## nielchiano

 *Q-collective wrote:*   

> Idd, ik snap ook eigenlijk niet waarom een winkel zoals de Aldi of de Lidl ze niet verkoopt, die winkels zijn daar bij uitstek geschikt voor.

 

Dat weet ik ook niet; maar ik weet wel waarom de "doorsnee PC-zaak" ze niet verkoopt: Die mannen hebben contracten met microsoft: Door te "beloven" (in een contract, weliswaar) om alle PC's met windows uit te rusten, krijgen ze een ferme korting. En als ze opeens ook linux-en beginnen te verkopen, dan komt Microsoft aan de deur staan met een stel advocaten...

Onlangs nog op Slashdot gelezen: een of andere kwiet belt naar een of andere firma om te vragen een laptop ZONDER windows te krijgen (gewoon leeg, zonder iets op). Dat kon, maar hij moest $100 bijbetalen... Blijkbaar zorgt Windows dus voor een DALING in de waarde van de laptop, interessant... :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## nielchiano

 *ruben- wrote:*   

> maar de pcs van bij de Aldi zijn wel 100% linux compatible.. Wat al een goede stap is.. (De cardreaders etc werken perfect)

 

Mja, ook niet helemaal... maar idd, vrij vlot. Ik heb enkele WEKEN geprutst om die DVB-T kaart aan de praat te krijgen; nu eindelijk gelukt met een kers-verse driver die nog nergens te vinden is...

de WLAN krijg ik nog steeds niet aan de praat...

----------

## Q-collective

 *nielchiano wrote:*   

>  *Q-collective wrote:*   Idd, ik snap ook eigenlijk niet waarom een winkel zoals de Aldi of de Lidl ze niet verkoopt, die winkels zijn daar bij uitstek geschikt voor. 
> 
> Dat weet ik ook niet; maar ik weet wel waarom de "doorsnee PC-zaak" ze niet verkoopt: Die mannen hebben contracten met microsoft: Door te "beloven" (in een contract, weliswaar) om alle PC's met windows uit te rusten, krijgen ze een ferme korting. En als ze opeens ook linux-en beginnen te verkopen, dan komt Microsoft aan de deur staan met een stel advocaten...

 

Das toch algemeen bekend, helaas  :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> Blijkbaar zorgt Windows dus voor een DALING in de waarde van de laptop, interessant...  

 

Dat is toch ook algemeen bekend  :Wink: 

----------

## Rainmaker

ok, zetten we die mensen op fedora.

Waar is nu hun mooie screensavertje, hoe kunnen ze de vakanbtiefoto's bekijken en waar is "Printmaster"?

Mensen willen geen verandering.

----------

## Q-collective

 *Rainmaker wrote:*   

> ok, zetten we die mensen op fedora.
> 
> Waar is nu hun mooie screensavertje, hoe kunnen ze de vakanbtiefoto's bekijken en waar is "Printmaster"?
> 
> Mensen willen geen verandering.

 

XPde is best grappig

----------

## Boinky

Hallo,

het was nou ook weer niet mijn bedoeling om mensen uit te nodigen tot het schrijven van commentaren die nogal elitair overkomen. Iemand die je niet kent voor "mongool" uitschelden vind ik bovendien tamelijk grof en onbeschoft, zelfs als je het etiket "veteran" opgeplakt hebt gekregen.

Dat je de behoefte hebt om jezelf op te krikken door een ander de grond in te trappen vind ik ook tamelijk gestoord. Uitspraken doen over de vermeende (on)vaardigheden van "de gemiddelde gebruiker" (alsof je ze allemaal persoonlijk kent) vind ik ook te ver gaan.

Ik vind het toch eigenlijk niet zo netjes om mensen te onderschatten en met het gevoel rond te lopen dat je speciaal bent omdat je denkt met iets bezig te zijn waar de meesten zogenaamd geen verstand van hebben. Als dat je motivatie is om met Gentoo te werken ...

Misschien is dit ook wel een vooroordeel, maar het zal wel weer niet voor niets zijn dat in het NL-forum deze sfeer hangt. Ik meen dat de (Engelstalige) Gentoo-fora een andere reputatie genieten (en gelukkig ook maar).

Groet,

Robert

----------

## Boinky

By the way, Rainmaker, it should be "10 KINDS of something", not "10 kind".

Als je jezelf zo goed vindt moet je ook maar leren spellen en als je je moedertaal nog niet eens correct beheerst dan zou ik me ook maar niet aan iets anders wagen...  :Wink: 

----------

## Rainmaker

het was niet mijn bedoeling "de gemmidelde gebruiker" te beledigen, maar kom op: dialers zijn dingen waar al jaren voor gewaarschuwd wordt. Om dan je hele blad vol te gaan gooien met waarschuwingen over die soort dingen komt IMHO een beetje als mosterd na de maaltijd, zeker omdat, zoals ook aangegeven, tegenwoordig ongeveer 60% van Nederland een breedbandverbinding heeft, en dus niks meer te maken heeft met dialers. 

Ik heb alle respect voor andere gebruikers. Het is niet zo dat ik me zie als "elite" o.i.d. Weet niet helemaal waar je dat vandaan haalt. Ik ben bijvoorbeeld blij dat bijvoorbeeld PCM een vast onderdeel met daarin open-source tips en trucs heeft. Dit heeft m.i. toch al wat mensen nieuwschierig gemaakt naar linux. Ik ben het echter eens met de reactie die ze je gaven: "Onze lezers zijn niet zo ervaren en technisch. Ze kunnen Gentoo niet installeren en gebruiken." Natuurlijk zijn er mensen die dit wel lukt, ik denk zelfs dat met veel tijd, moeite en goed lezen het iedereen kan lukken.

Vraag is: willen mensen dit? Antwoord; nee, voor de meeste gebruikers moet dat ding aangaan en werken. Punt. Niet eerst een fstab gaan aanpassen, een bootmanager instaleren e.d. Instalatiecd erin en klaar.

Dit komt wel steeds meer naar linux, vooral mandrake en fedora zijn hier ver in volgens mij. Het zal echter nog wel even duren voordat ik mijn tante zal gaan uitleggen dat ze haar camera in het vervolg moet mounten...

----------

## DraaK

Leuk idee maar ik vraag me af in hoeverre dit gaat werken. Zoals al meerdere mensen opperen is Gentoo niet iets wat je zomaar installeert. Ben zelf een ontzettende newbie op dit gebied en probeer al een maand of 2 de weg te vinden in de linux-wereld, ontzettend leuk met veel uitdagingen en zo nu en dan de nodige frustraties maar voor mij dus echt interessant omdat ik zelf ook enigzins technisch ben. MAAR voor de gemiddelde gebruiker is Gentoo helemaal niet interessant, of iedere andere linux-distributie. Foto's van camera halen? Aansluiten met USB en hopla! Geweldig toch!

Dus ik heb zoiets van, laat de gemiddelde gebruiker maar lekker spelen met teletubbie XP dan kunnen de freaks lekker spelen met Gentoo!

----------

## frocksii

Ik moet wel zeggen dat met Gnome + D-Bus + Hal het inpluggen van Camera's even goed gaat als op windows. Inpluggen en gnome komt vragen om de foto's te importeren. Eveneens met autoplay voor allerlei andere apparaten. Na een overstap van fluxbox enkele weken geleden was ik toch verschoten dat de ontwikkeling hiervan al zo ver gevorder was.

Gewoon in het netwerk browsen en windows shares bekijken, het lukt allemaal even eenvoudig.

Het is allemaal wel nog niet volledig af, en zeker niet voor AMD64, waar af en toe nog wat dingen mis lopen, maar het gaat echt heel sterk in de goede richting.

Installeren van gentoo blijft voor de doorsnee gebruiker waarschijnlijk gewoon teveel moeite, en als er geen problemen opduiken zou het misschien nog wel lukken. Maar me dunkt vraagt ge best ook aan een gewone gebruiker niet van windows te installeren, want ook dat kan fataal aflopen.

frocksii

----------

